# Bilder in einander verwischen?



## losREDBULLos (22. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal ein kleines Problem. Und zwar will ich mir ein Bild basteln was zB 2 Bilder beinhaltet. Das Endprodukt soll eine Größe von 500x250px haben. Habe in dieses Bild 2 Bilder eingefügt die eine Größe von 250x250px haben. Diese beiden Bilder will ich jetzt ineinander übergehen lassen. Wie stelle ich das an? Ich habe Photoshop CS2.

Greetz losREDBULLos


----------



## Leola13 (22. September 2007)

Hai,

auf eines oder beide Bilder eine Ebenmaske legen mit einem Verlauf darüber, bzw. mit einem weichen Pinsel die Übergänge selber erstellen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

